# CD 2



## stebbs (Jan 8, 2008)

I'm on my second CD with the hypnotherapy program. I have not noticed much difference in my IBS-D. I'm going to keep going though. This is my last resort. I've tried diet, probiotics, fiber, calcium, amitriptyline, and much more. I'm ready to be better.


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi stebbs and welcome to the forum!The IBS Audio Program was a last resort for me too! Don't worry about your progress yet - the second CD just begins to deal with the IBS symptoms and pain issues, so you have just begun that portion - be patient with yourself - I have tried all the things you mention and more as well - this program worked the best of anything else I tried - so hang in there! Others have done it and so can you - be well - all the best in your journey to feeling better.


----------

